# Brooks B17 or B17 narrow?



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

Hi, 

I've ordered a bike and it comes with a Brooks b17 saddle.

I have the option of swopping it for a brookes b17 narrow but I haven't sat on either and can't get to anywhere that has them in stock to compare

I'm sure the b17 is very comfy but the narrow seems to be a shape I'm more used to. My race saddle is a selle italia flow.

Any experiences with either?

Apparently the b17 can feel wide if you aren't used to it

Thanks

Chris


----------



## robjh (14 Jun 2019)

I've got both, on different bikes. The B17 narrow is still quite new and not yet fully moulded to my backside, but my impression so far is that the shape is better and will be more comfortable in the long run. I guess however that it will depend on various factors, such as how upright a position you ride in, so there will be no definitive answer to this question.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2019)

The B17 does feel a bit of a lump and feel quite wide when you first sit on it after riding other saddles. I found that when swapping between riding on a standard brompton saddle and going to a B17.

But there's no substitute for arse-testing. 

And also be prepared to discover that you hate whichever you choose and be ready to try something else.


----------



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

thanks both

I ride mainly fast club rides and bash rides on a narrow selle Italia flow, Bars are low, as aero as my non flexible body can be, and I ride quite compact, knees together. For this reason I was thinking the narrow. 

chris


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2019)

For what it's worth I had a B17 for decades, having been advised "get a Brooks leather saddle" after having been crippled by arse pain with the OE plastic saddle. I'd not then realised there was a choice of Brooks saddles. B17 suited me and didn't need breaking or anything. and I never bothered with cycle shorts for decades. Naturally enough, got same again on replacement bike. I ordered a swift (narrower and more sporty) for my fixie but it easn't quite as comfy for me though improved over time. Subsequently replaced it with their team pro which I like even more than the B17, again perfect from new The team pro is slighly narrower than the ordinary B17 - dunno about the B17 narrow but I guess it's close to the team pro.

Above may or may not be if help, but perhaps also look at team pro


----------



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

ah, hadn't looked at the team pro, it is in between the B17 and the narrow. Apparently the swift doesn't bed in as much as the B17 saddles?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Chris Long said:


> ah, hadn't looked at the team pro, it is in between the B17 and the narrow. Apparently the swift doesn't bed in as much as the B17 saddles?


I own 6 different Brooks, the B17n is my favourite,

In order of preference,


B17n
B5n (obsolete model)
Swallow 2004 Limited Edition Titanium
Swift Titanium
B67s
B17
However everyone's bum is different.


----------



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

how do you find the Swift? it's the closest to my racing saddle, but for everyday use may be a bit extreme


----------



## byegad (14 Jun 2019)

I fitted a B17 to my Thorn Club Tour. A thousand agonising miles later I took it off and fitted a Specialised Body Geometry which was perfect from day one and for many thousands of miles before I sold the bike.

Everyone's backside is different, but I still resent the money wasted on that B17! And the pain!


----------



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

Im fgoing to be doing less touring on it, more commuting, trails with the kids, and use the bike as a winter club ride bike. Got my summer carbon bike for other faster stuff. SO I guess I'm after something in between. Maybe the Swift would be fine. I'm used to hard saddles over 100 miles. Maybe the Team Pro is a compromise between width and comfort...

I know, hard to tell as i cant test them out. I do think the B17 is so far away from what I'm used to and it comes as standard on the bike.


----------



## simongt (14 Jun 2019)

Whichever Brooks you go for, remember that it will take time to break in. My B.17 took a couple of weeks of daily commuting after carefully Proofiding it beforehand. Now, I wouldn't swap it for any other saddle - !


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Chris Long said:


> how do you find the Swift? it's the closest to my racing saddle, but for everyday use may be a bit extreme


TBH it's on my 653 TT bike so I don't ride it for that long, about an hour tops whereas the B17n is on my Ridgeback and I've done thousands of miles on that including multiple tours.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2019)

TBH @Chris Long I don't think it's much use asking what other people like as everyone is different. Look at the seat you currently find most comfortable and compare the dimensions to the Brooks models. 
I've never been tempted by a Brooks due to the lengthy breaking in period but I would like to try the Cambium.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> TBH @Chris Long I don't think it's much use asking what other people like as everyone is different. Look at the seat you currently find most comfortable and compare the dimensions to the Brooks models.
> I've never been tempted by a Brooks due to the lengthy breaking in period but I would like to try the Cambium.


I don't regard the Cambium as a true Brooks, for a start they're not 'breathable' like a leather saddle and I don't think they'll have the same longevity as a well looked after leather one would. Mind you Brooks have made some crap over the years, anyone else remember these horsehair stuffed things,





you've never lived til you ridden something like that that's been rained on and then frozen  and then when it thaws out due to body heat


----------



## Chris Long (14 Jun 2019)

@Cycleops 
I've contacted the bike shop, they seem to think comparing with my current saddle isn't much use as the brooks is so different. I can sort of see their point. Lets face it, a 200g selle Italia isnt really made for comfort, more for weight! I've never struggled with any saddle in the past though, Ive even had one of those cheap carbon fibre unpadded things on my turbo!

I think I'm after similar dimensions to my current saddle, which is the Swift or the team pro (a bit wider). No problem breaking things in. Although the bike shop said they had all tried the swift and found it didn't break in as much as the B17 or other saddles. 

Gut feeling is the team pro. Not too wide.

Chris


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Chris Long said:


> @Cycleops
> I've contacted the bike shop, they seem to think comparing with my current saddle isn't much use as the brooks is so different. I can sort of see their point. Lets face it, a 200g selle Italia isnt really made for comfort, more for weight! I've never struggled with any saddle in the past though, Ive even had one of those cheap carbon fibre unpadded things on my turbo!
> 
> I think I'm after similar dimensions to my current saddle, which is the Swift or the team pro (a bit wider). No problem breaking things in. Although the bike shop said they had all tried the swift and found it didn't break in as much as the B17 or other saddles.
> ...


Can't comment on the 'Team Pro' as I haven't got one (yet*) but there's only 9mm in it and they're the same price on Brooks' website.

* it will probably be my next one.


----------



## Chris Long (18 Jun 2019)

still not decided!!!!
anyone any experience of the B15 swallow?
I still cant get to any to test them and need to make a decision for my new Temple bike. The B17 just looks a little too wide and hefty! Can't shake the idea it will be like sitting on a sofa...
Still between B17, Team Pro, Swift and now the B15

B15 looks most similar to my other saddles


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

The Swallow is potentially the lightest if you go for the titanium version but it's different in construction to all the others,




As you can see it has cutaway sides that are riveted together underneath so it behaves differently, riders have been known to overstretch them with the tension nut as they do sag more so they wind the adjuster out to flatten them.

Initially they started producing them again as a limited run of 999 in honey, each numbered with a certificate of authenticity in 2004 then a 2nd run of 999 in black in 2006 before they came back into normal production but the ltd's are different as they have stitching along the bottom edge where the leather has been 'skived' thinner and folded back,







Then there was the price, I'm not sure what the list price was for this one of mine but I got it discounted when Alex stopped running 'The Bike Park' in Leicester and paid £200, the 2006 black version was listed by Brooks at £560* before they sold out.

* not a mistype, Five Hundred and Sixty quid and they sold them all.


----------



## Chris Long (19 Jun 2019)

They are listed at about £150, but that's the steel chrome version
Again i was comparing my selle Itialia which supports my sit bones and is only 14.5 cm wide. The B17 just seems too big. 
Hmmm
Maybe I'll go for the B17 which is what is specced on the bike from new. As it is the cheapest, if isn't right within the first couple of rides I could sell it and go for the swallow to replace. A LOT of good reviews for the swallow though. 

I'm basically looking for something that will suit my riding. The new bike is for everyday, some trails and canal paths and a 40 mile commute in the winter. As well as club training rides in the winter. Seems to me the B17 is a bit of a beat and more suited to long touring... I've always had a narrow saddle, hence why I was looking at the B17 narrow or the Team Pro

Chris


----------



## Chris Long (19 Jun 2019)

by the way @raleighnut , is that the honey colour? Another decision to make. Seems the dark brown saddles go very dark with age

Chris


----------



## nonowt (19 Jun 2019)

You could always get a used B17 off eBay to try - if you don't like it - resell it. If you like it, keep it or resell it and get a new one.

I have a B17N - I wouldn't want to go wider. I quite fancy trying a Swallow...


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

Chris Long said:


> by the way @raleighnut , is that the honey colour? Another decision to make. Seems the dark brown saddles go very dark with age
> 
> Chris


Yep that's a Honey,


----------



## Chris Long (21 Jun 2019)

OK, think I've decided on the B17 narrow. Best of both worlds. In honey, so it darkens to a nice shade :-)


----------



## Chris Long (19 Jul 2019)

So, the company mad a mistake. I requested a B17 narrow. It came with a B17. They then sent the B17 narrow so I have both! I like both, but I think the narrownis definately the one for me.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2019)

Chris Long said:


> So, the company mad a mistake. I requested a B17 narrow. It came with a B17. They then sent the B17 narrow so I have both! I like both, but I think the narrownis definately the one for me.


That sounds like a result, you can always flog the one you don't like after a while (they might ask you to send the standard one back, or they might forget)


----------

